# MTV's Real World "underage drinking"



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Watching MTV's real world I noticed the ages of some of the cast members and most are not 21 so how do they get away from "contributing to the delinqency of a minor" Around here you could go to jail for such an offense, and they glorify it for better ratings.Are there any laws being broken in California about this?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I doubt the producers and executives care as long as the ratings roll in.....until someone gets into a car and kills someone.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

*real world*

In San Diego, there is a law enforced, however usually only if youre under age and possessing alcohol on the street. San Diego PD writes tickets for such offenses deemed "MIP" minor in possession. They usually wont enter a house to issue these tickets, especially the "Real world" house. SDPD and the lifeguards write them on the beach alot, and SDPD writes them downtown alot. I do not recall if "MIP's" are classified as an "Infraction" requiring only a $ fine, or if its a misdemeanor requiring a court appearance.

Unlike here where you can be placed into protective custody if youre too drunk on the street, in SD, if youre drunk and acting stupid, you are hooked up, and transported to Men's Central Booking and booked for Drunk in Public. Then you sit and dry out, and face the judge in the morning.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I don't know about underage drinking, but can we get Brynn back? :wink:


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Carmen is gonna give brin a run for her $$


----------



## irish37eyes (Jan 13, 2003)

I understand the SDPD won't enter the homes but what about the cast member's drinking in the bars of San Diego? Why isn't that inforced?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't think that the producers of the show was considering calling the police and saying, "Hi can you go to this bar and arrest all these people who are on our show for drinking alcohol". Well maybe it would of made good ratings if they did. Also, i read somewhere that one of the RW's freinds is raped inside the house, so there is some drama for you.


----------



## irish37eyes (Jan 13, 2003)

captain caveman, you must have misunderstood my post...I never thought the producers would rat on the cast...What I meant was, in ever season we see the cast members (some underage) in bars. What are the cities doing to enforce underage drinking? Obviously not much!


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Anyone catch this show last night? I thought I was watching "COPS" 

Brought a big grin to my face - way to go SDPD.


Caveman, you are correct about the rape. Not sure they will air that or not, but I remember the incident on the news over the summer. :G: :G: :G:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2004)

Things certainly are different in San Diego. The girl was arrested for a simple A&amp;B in the past, and the bail was set at 8 thousand dollars!! But i couldn't stop laughing when that kid was locked up. He was f'd up.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

That simple A &amp; B here would come with a personal recognizance and the $40 dollar bail fee, more than likley.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

*SDPD*

Yeah...SDPD doesnt play around. You act like a tough guy...you end up at Mens Central Booking...

Great department...I worked with them many times...


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

masstroopers1 said:


> > That simple A & B here would come with a personal recognizance and the $40 dollar bail fee, more than likley.
> 
> 
> More like a summons. I didn't see the show in question but a *past* misdemeanor A&B w/o weapon, not domestic, is not an arrestable offense.


You are correct. It was in the past. I was watching with a friend and the first thing out of my mouth was "WOW, we couldn't even arrest her for that in MA!"

The incident happend in the admission queue for the bar after others were taunting her and her roomie because the bouncer caught the roomie's fake ID. Later, in the bar, the PO's used a ruse to get her outside. The bar manager told her that her friend was outside. When she walked out, the PO's were there waiting.
Obviously a statuatory arrest in CA, perhaps it should be here as well (along with many others).
I'm glad they got locked up, glad it was aired. Wish MTV and the show producers didn't treat it so casually. I'm rather disgusted with MTV's track record of displaying and condoning disrespectful and illegitimate behavior. They have an influencial control over youth and they ought to be a bit more socially responsible with the power they have. But, I guess that's just what MTV is about.
A past Real World season, one of the characters was videotaped, from a chase car, leaving a bar severely intoxicated and driving home. While a producer stepped from behind the camera to *try* to stop it, the action was obviously ineffective, since the girl continued to drive home and the camera continued to follow - both at high rates of speed. Luckily, no one was hurt. The punitive action - viewed by many on the show as extreme - was little more than a tongue lashing by one of the producers. Why was this girl not IMMEDIATELY booted from the show. Here was a prime oppertunity for MTV to speak out about the dangers of OUI. Instead, the behavior was trivialized.

That's enough of a rant for now, I think. You get the idea!


Eric


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Good point,

I misread the post, and didn't realize it was in the past. I shold probably read better. I thought it was something this guy walked up on, sort of a breach of the peace situation, or whatever they may call it in California. I don't watch the show, so I didn't see it. Well, except for when Brynn was on the show...


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Let me clear this up...



> More like a summons. I didn't see the show in question but a past misdemeanor A&B w/o weapon, not domestic, is not an arrestable offense.


IN CALIFORNIA, Battery is arrestable in the past based on PC. Further more, California penal code allows for a citizens arrest. 99% of the time, SDPD would not have booked her, they would have had the complaintant sign the citizens arrest form, then they would have issued her a notice to appear 45 days from the date of incident. The complaintant would then be required to appear in court as well. They arrested her to make an example, and to show for the cameras. I do not object to what they did, but they did have the option to release her with a notice to appear.

Below is the california penal code pertaining to citizens arrest, you will see that it allows for a citizens arrest for just about anything... Additionally, if a private person places someone under citizens arrest, they are authorized to use reasonable force to subdue, and restrain the person until police arrive. At that time, the person gives custody to the PD, and they either book them, or issue a notice to appear. As an interesting side note, California Peace Officers are required by statute to accept any prisoner arrested by a private person. They must either book the suspect, or issue a notice to appear in court.

California Penal Code 837 reads as follows...

837. A private person may arrest another:
1. For a public offense committed or attempted in his presence.
2. When the person arrested has committed a felony, although not
in his presence.
3. When a felony has been in fact committed, and he has reasonable
cause for believing the person arrested to have committed it.

This law also allows for security officers, loss prevention, etc. to make lawful arrests, and then be required to go to court to prove their case.


----------

